# advice on fixing them



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello all,

My babies are 4 months old now and I am thinking about when to get them fixed. I am so worried that I will do it to late and end up with inbred puppies but I know that the earlier they do it the more dangerous it is. Benny still has not let down his little testicles but he is starting to lift his leg when he pees and I have noticed some sort of dominating/ aggressiveness towards Bitsy that was never there before (he holds her down from behind). They can't mature this young can they? Who would be the safer one to get fixed since Benny has un-descended testicles? Help? Sorry I have not posted much but my kids have started new activities and I just don't get much computer time anymore!

Erin


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

At the shelter I volunteer at, they fix the boys at 3 months and spay the girls at 6 months. Right now there are 5 puppies who were pulled from a kill shelter who were spayed and neutered at 8-9 weeks. You can get the boy neutered with un-descended testicles. I'm not saying go ahead and do it as I waited till my boy was 6 months. The shelter did feel that it was ok to fix the boys that early.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I had BG done at 6 months. She went into heat the day of her first appointment so it had to be delayed a month. 

Sonny was done at a year as we had to wait for his to drop too and they dropped at 11 months


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I would probably go ahead and have Benny evaluated by a vet to be neutered as soon as possible. The fact that he is already hiking his leg makes me think he is maturing and like you said, I would want to avoid an accidental breeding. You don't have to wait for his testicles to drop - they may never come down.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm sorry but I think 4 mos is young. Male dogs hike their leg when they pee. I had Ruffio neutered at 7 mos. He still hikes his leg when he pees outside, even if he is not trying to pee on anything. As for the pinning down, he may just be trying to establish his dominance. Female dogs dog the same thing. My little girl sometimes pins down the teddy bear and humps it, lol. But you just have to do what feels right to you. Most vets will tell you that it is okay to neuter him now as they are advocates for early neutering
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would voice your concerns to your vet. Most of time (notice I said MOST) vet's will neuter males as it is an easier surgery. BUT saying that, your pup has undescended testicles, it makes it a little harder. If you want to avoid pregnancy, maybe your girl can be spayed soon? Good luck in your decision.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Ruffio N Reinas said:


> I'm sorry but I think 4 mos is young. Male dogs hike their leg when they pee. I had Ruffio neutered at 7 mos. He still hikes his leg when he pees outside, even if he is not trying to pee on anything. As for the pinning down, he may just be trying to establish his dominance. Female dogs dog the same thing. My little girl sometimes pins down the teddy bear and humps it, lol. But you just have to do what feels right to you. Most vets will tell you that it is okay to neuter him now as they are advocates for early neutering
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not all male dogs hike when they pee and if you have them neutered before they begin to hike, often they never will. The humping and pinning I agree is most likely not sexual in nature.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx was neutered at 6 months. He hiked his leg to pee once and the appointment was made for him to be neutered that day. I just prefer a male dog to squat to pee.
I do not think I would have neutered Jaxx before 6 months though. Looking back I sometimes wish I had waited since Jaxx grew so tall after his neuter. I wonder what he would have looked like if I had waited until he was a year.
If I had a boy and a girl though I would definitely get one of fixed before an accident can happen. I would talk to your vet and see what they suggest.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I am still unsure what to do. Has anyone here had a female chi spayed under 6 months? Is it dangerous to neuter undescended males or just a little more complicated? I am scared to do either one but also scared to get inbred puppies. I guess I will talk to my vet and see what they say.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

erinself said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. I am still unsure what to do. Has anyone here had a female chi spayed under 6 months? Is it dangerous to neuter undescended males or just a little more complicated? I am scared to do either one but also scared to get inbred puppies. I guess I will talk to my vet and see what they say.


Neuter with undescended males is just more complicated because they have to find them. It is compared to about the same as a female spay. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

This is my 2 pennies worth opinion.

I have an un-neutered boy chi last year, while I also have a puppy Yorkie girl at around the same time, both of them are only 2 months different in age. I was worried that there were some accidents while I am out of the house, even the boy stays in the kitchen with my other boy Chi and 2 bigger dogs. All my girl Chis and the Yorkie girl got access the whole house 24 /7.

I asked my vet when I could get my boy Chi neutered, and the earliest he would do is 5 months old because undescended males are more complicated to get neutered. He'd never do any males (any breeds) younger than 5 months old. I did raise the issue about in case my boy Chi mated my Yorkie girl while I am out of the house. He told me with all his 40+ years experiences, 2 young puppies of different gender and as they both are beginners, the chance of the girl get pregnant is almost nil. And there's also a hormone injection that could give to the girl if she got tied with the boy and if I am super worried. And usually if the bitches get pregnant is the 4 - 5 th days when the season started (that's you see the blood discharge although they usually start a week or so before we see anything)

Based on the information he gave me, I bought some more times and I got the boy Chi neutered when he was 6 months old. If I was in your shoes I would ask for my vet's advise and see how soon he could do the boy.

PS I was told spraying a girl under 6 months is not recommended as she is not matured enough and it's harder to spray a girl, just the same as after the girl has her seasons


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

Junior is nearly six months I took him to the vet to check and they say his bits are too small so I have to wait. So seek the advice of your vet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think 6 months is a good age if you are doing it before full growth. But personally I wouldn't have mine fixed before their growth plates are closed. At a year old its pretty safe to say they are closed. But if there were any chance of mating, I'd have it done at 6 months. I'd do some research and make an informed decision. Everyone has different views on spaying and neutering, so it's really a personal choice after arming yourself with the knowledge of the pros and cons.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Here (Las Vegas) it's the law that they get fixed at 4 months. You get some heavy fines and possible jail time if you don't.
I'm getting my breeders license for Cocker Spaniels (still have a few years of research ahead of me), but I still need to get Mesha spayed ASAP and she just turned 4 months.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Neutering a male with undescended testicles (cryptorchidism) is similar to a spay. They will have to go into the abdomen to locate the testicles to remove them. More invasive procedure than a neuter.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I had Axle done at 5 months because like you I also had a female pup and I was paranoid about an unplanned litter (mine are half siblings too). He had an undescended testicle and he did fine with the surgery which we now know was a miracle since he was recently diagnosed with a liver shunt. From memory he was between 3.5 and 4 pounds when he was neutered.


----------

